# QUESTION for Orlando fans ...



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

I was just wondering and thought one of you might know, but ...


does Petreus (sp?) color his hair. It is so very black, unnaturally black. I've never seen anyone with hair that black and wanted to know if it is natural, since he is a foreigner (I think).


No real big issue, everytime I see him I wonder ... that's all.


----------



## atmacfan (May 28, 2003)

not colored... natural hair color


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

looks pretty natural to me


----------

